# 34" Black Drum and 4 Pompanos....



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

My son and I went fishing this morning. All set up and lines in the water by 9. The water was clear and the winds were light, only 1 to 2 mile an hour. Absolutely a beautiful day. First fish on within five minutes. Landed a 12” blue runner. Boy those blue runners fight like a much bigger fish! Within 15 minutes landed the next fish, our first pompano. We baited up and cast out again, and about 30 minutes later landed our second pompano. Looked up again and saw one of my rods bent over. I got there right before my rod let loose. When I grabbed it, it felt like I had a tank on the other end. Wow! What a fish … it was a 34” black drum. Water was so clear we saw him way out as we fought him and reeled him in. Safely released to fight another day. One hour went by without anything, then we caught another blue runner and another pompano. We looked to the north and saw a big black rain cloud heading our way. Started putting everything up when rod number three went off. Landed our last pompano. Got ran off the beach by the rain cloud. All in all a very good day. Sand fleas are still everywhere. All fish caught on sand fleas. Total fish caught today 4 Pompanos, 1 Big black drum, 2 blue runners and NO catfish! Thanks JC. PS I wrote the wrong date in sand.....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish brother ! One more week until my vacation starts , then I'll be back out there and after them.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A nice mess of pomps. Glad you let the big drum go. They aren't much good when they get that big. To me they are okay if you catch them before they loose the stripes.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a great day. Nothing like two fish in the cooler within an hour.
Glad you caught your rod before it joined my rig that is out there somewhere.
Cheers.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great day and spending time w/ family....who could ask fer more!!!!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Those are great fish no doubt. If I caught that drum I would have run through town with it. LOL Good jog!!!


----------

